# CREATE TABLE in Access DB



## The_God (9. Nov 2004)

Also ich erstelle einen Table in einer *.mdb Datei mit folgenden Code


```
public static void connect (String user, String password){
    Statement stm1;
    ResultSet rSet;
    try {
      //Treiber auswählen
      Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
      //Zu DB verbinden
      String url = "jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C://cd_archiv.mdb";
      con_mdb = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);
    }catch (Exception mdb_error){
      System.out.println("Fehler bei der Treiberinitialisierung " + mdb_error);
    }

    try {
      // Tabellen erstellen
      stm1 = con_mdb.createStatement();
      String sqlstring = "CREATE TABLE main ([ID] integer, [CD_ID] text, [CD_Name] text, [Erstellt am] integer, CONSTRAINT [Index1] PRIMARY KEY ([ID]));";

      stm1.executeQuery (sqlstring);
    } catch (SQLException table_error){
        System.out.println("Table konnte nicht erzeugt werden: " + table_error);
    }
}
```

, der table wird auch angelegt, nur bekomm ich in JAVA folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Table konnte nicht erzeugt werden: java.sql.SQLException: No ResultSet was produced
```


Wie kann ich das unterbinden, bzw wo liegt der Fehler.

thx


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Nov 2004)

ruf auf stml die Methode  executeUpdate auf (schau mal in die API, statements ohne Resultset sollen nicht mit executeQuery aufgerufen werden)

geht das wirklich? seltsam...


----------



## The_God (9. Nov 2004)

hab ich ganz vergessen dass ich da kein ResultSet bekomme, mit execute gehts  :meld:


----------

